# cherry Expansion rate?



## 12strings (Nov 15, 2011)

I would like to make a jewelry box with a solid cherry top 7 inches wide. Does anyone know how much expansion to expect if I complete the box durring the winter months? Will it even be noticable? should I make it slightly undersized so it is flush with the front of the box (hinged at the back) during the spring and summer? There will be nothing binding the top, so it is not a stability issue, just looks that I'm concerned about. My client (wife) does not want a frame & panel top, but rather a plain flat top.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Over 7", even flatsawn cherry will have a negligable expansion. Probably a 32". 
Assuming the lumber is dry to equilibrium with the indoor temp and humidity.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

As for the sides they will expand and contract up and down if you have the grain running horizontally. if you make the top so it sits on top of the box you don't have to be concerned if one end is connected by hinges . The largest amount of wood movement is across the grain not length wise.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

I use The Shrinkulator to estimate how much movement might occur. I base it on relative humidity since I don't have a moisture meter. Use the RH range that is normal for your area because it will be different in Indiana than it is in NM. HTH


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

Read R. Bruce Hoadley's book, Understanding Wood. It should be in every woodworker's library. It's a Taunton Press book.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Here's one I prepared earlier…

http://lumberjocks.com/replies/523574


----------



## 12strings (Nov 15, 2011)

Jim, I realize this. There is no structural concern…just aesthetics if I make the box with a lid that sits flush with the front of the box, and then this summer stick out 1/8" That's all I"m concerned about.

I should also mention that this board is now 3/4" wide, but will be planed down to 1/2" for the box…and it has been sitting in a barn for 25 years since it was cut down and planed to an initial thickness…so it's not green by any means.

thanks for all replies. according tot he shrinkulator, I should get about .02 or.04 % expansion, so I'll probalby just make it fit and see what happens…I can always trim off the front and refinish it later if need be.


----------

